
Why is Hacker News losing popularity? - aerodog
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%2Fm%2F05zpmc6
======
codeplea
Maybe most people have bookmarked the site by now and aren't searching for it
anymore? I've never put much stock into Google Trends.

~~~
lazerpants
Probably a lot of Duck Duck Go users on here too.

